# SilviaWA MC Practice Session Pics



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If your interested...

MC Practice Session


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

very nice i like that white S15 :thumbup: :jump: :banana:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Thats Pats, all HKS gear, over 320 rwhp, antilag, rotational idle, genuine nismo kit, carbon fibre bonnet. Very angry car.


----------

